# Fair Isle & Nordic sweaters



## Future_Quant_Deji (Aug 10, 2011)

Good day to everyone. I am somewhat confused as to the difference between a Fair Isle and Nordic knitted wool sweater. Is there a difference between the two? I ask such a question because I saw pictures of BB Fair Isle and Nordic sweaters, and they seem to have similar knitting. Perhaps someone on here can enlighten me as to what differentiates the two. Another question, are Fair Isle sweaters trad? 

Cheers,
FQD


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The knitting technique is the same for both. They use a maximum of two colors per row and the unused yarn is strung loose on the inside of the fabric. I can't remember how many times I've caught my watch on the yarns while putting a Fair Isle sweater on. The difference is mainly in colors and patterns. Nordic sweaters are typically two colors only and have large patterns with snowflakes and such. Fair Isle sweaters have tighter, more intricate patterns and many more colors.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I wonder if the wool isn't different as well? The Nordic type sweaters that I've most often seen are quite heavyweight compared with a Fair Isle sweater. And then there's the Icelandic (https://www.nordicstore.net/icelandic_wool_hand_knitted_sweaters_1273_ctg.htm), which is a real beast. I used to have one of them from LLB back in the day.

In my personal opinion the Fair Isles are a bit twee. I see them worn on British television and like them very much, with the tweed jacket and the tattersall shirt and the wellies and the Barbour, going out to the barn to inspect the pigs...but somehow I don't get out to inspect the pigs that often here in Philadelphia. Brooks sure is carrying a lot of them.

I think the Nordic sweaters, with the snowflakes and all that, are more difficult to pull off, unless you are a tall blond lantern jawed lacrosse player from UVM spending winter break in a ski lodge...


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

What is the best place to buy one? I should qualify that if reasonably priced. I've done a few searches on Google, but have been overwhelmed. Surely there must be some nice grandmother somewhere on the internet selling her handmade sweaters?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Dale of Norway is a known brand. 

I kinda like the Moods of Norway take on them:



Gant also have some good quality offerings. 

If buying such a sweater, don't be deterred by snowflakes. They are traditional. 

Theres nothing as pointless as a Norwegian sweater without pattern or color mix. Very untraditional.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

You can try etsy for hand knit sweaters, but they won't be cheap. Scouring ebay will also yield good results, if you structure your search to find "hand knit" "vintage" sweaters. 

Of course, you'll be buying a fair isle pattern sweater, not a real Fair Isle sweater. Fair Isle sweaters are made on Fair Isle and are not inexpensive. I found a real Fair Isle on eBay a few years ago; it's the warmest, most beautiful sweater vest that I own.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Spirit of Shetland offers beautiful Fair Isle type sweaters for a good price. They are not true handknits from Fair Isle, which are very costly and hard to find, but they are knit to order (by hand, on a frame) on the Shetland Islands, of true shetland wool.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Spirit of Shetland offers beautiful Fair Isle type sweaters for a good price. They are not true handknits from Fair Isle, which are very costly and hard to find, but they are knit to order (by hand, on a frame) on the Shetland Islands, of true shetland wool.


I'd say those prices are quite reasonable. The ones I saw on etsy were anywhere from $350 to $700 for a made to order sweater with wool from who-knows-where.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a link off the Spirit of Shetland https://www.shetland-handknits.co.uk/welcome.html

Also the stuff at Anderson's looks good https://www.shetlandknitwear.com/AllOverFairIsle.aspx

Article https://news.google.com/newspapers?...BAJ&pg=2945,758477&dq=fair+isle+sweater&hl=en


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Fair Isle=boring

Nordic=cool

*sulks*


----------



## Future_Quant_Deji (Aug 10, 2011)

So would it be okay to layer a Nordic sweater underneath a Harris Tweed sport coat? I suppose I am asking how would/should one wear a Nordic sweater? 

Cheers,
FQD


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Those Anderson sweaters look great, CS, thanks for the link. Excellent prices for seamless knits.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Future_Quant_Deji said:


> So would it be okay to layer a Nordic sweater underneath a Harris Tweed sport coat? I suppose I am asking how would/should one wear a Nordic sweater?
> 
> Cheers,
> FQD


Depends on the tweed, I'd say, nothing too busy. Also, it would have to be a roomy jacket, Nordic sweaters are fairly bulky.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Fair Isle=boring
> 
> Nordic=cool
> 
> *sulks*


Fair Isle = cool

Nordic = for women


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

O'Connell's also recently put up some fair isle sweaters.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

roman totale XVII said:


> Fair Isle = cool
> 
> Nordic = for women


Fair Isle = for Gumbys

Nordic = since 1400s

Fair Isle, Norwegian, Icelandic, Faroe, it's almost the same kind of sweaters. They're all Nordic sweaters. Check the location of the Fair Isles.

I find the Norwegian styles to be a tad less frumpy in color than the Fair Isles. Would personally go for Moods version since they're fun and a tad thinner, or so I've heard.

When wearing a Nordic sweater, whether fair isles, Norwegian etc you will look like you are wearing a Nordic sweater. Own it.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> I'd say those prices are quite reasonable. The ones I saw on etsy were anywhere from $350 to $700 for a made to order sweater with wool from who-knows-where.


That's way too expensive for me.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Future_Quant_Deji said:


> So would it be okay to layer a Nordic sweater underneath a Harris Tweed sport coat? I suppose I am asking how would/should one wear a Nordic sweater?
> 
> Cheers,
> FQD


I suppose but it would help if you were also living on the North Pole. That makes me sweat just thinking about it.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

CMDC said:


> I suppose but it would help if you were also living on the North Pole. That makes me sweat just thinking about it.


I don't think there's any weather where Nordic sweater plus HT would be good except for the Scottish highlands.

If it's cold, windy and frequently damp, then sure. But a thinner Scottish wool sweater would be better under a HT.

The Nordic sweater is the equivalent of the tweed jacket, so layering them is a bit excessive. And if you're layering for really cold weather, it's better to layer clothes specifically made for layering.

To my mind, it's either nordic sweater or jacket. Unless it's a thinner more modern version, where you get the color/patterns but not the bulk thickness of the original. Which I like, but it's not how they are traditionally made and worn.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

roman totale XVII said:


> Nordic = for women


Ridiculous! Go to Norway and see.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> The Nordic sweater is the equivalent of the tweed jacket, so layering them is a bit excessive...To my mind, it's either nordic sweater or jacket.


I agree a thousandfold. I have an Icelandic sweater which is almost too warm even on its own.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Some nice stuff from Gant:




At tad expensive at SEK 1600, but then our VAT is 25%


----------



## Future_Quant_Deji (Aug 10, 2011)

Those sweaters are quite nice, I'll say. Are they on the Gant website? If so, I ought to take a look.Cheers,FQD


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I found them in store in Malmö, Sweden, but they should be available.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've always wanted a version of that reindeer sweater. PRL makes a .


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I've always wanted a version of that reindeer sweater. PRL makes a .


Good one. Except they are elks on the PRL, but still 

It's a sweater that goes well with a large beer and a lazy attitude. Or just walking about in the snow.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a couple of heavy Norwegian sweaters, a few Fair Isle slipovers, and a couple of Irish fisherman-type handknits. All are excellent examples of their type, and I love them all. Only the FIs get worn under a tweed jacket, the others are way too warm and bulky.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Your Welcome, My pleasure .



The Rambler said:


> Those Anderson sweaters look great, CS, thanks for the link. Excellent prices for seamless knits.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> ...Except they are elks on the PRL, but still...


Careful!
Swedish älg = European elk = North American moose.
The North Americans call some other deer-type an elk.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

williamson said:


> Careful!
> Swedish älg = European elk = North American moose.
> The North Americans call some other deer-type an elk.


Oh! A moose then


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> Oh! A moose then


As a European, I would call it an elk (so I understand why you did); but I was rebuked by a Canadian pupil for saying that an elk and a moose are the same animal; apparently, in Canada, they aren't!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I've always wanted a version of that reindeer sweater. PRL makes a .


PRL designed last season's AL assortment of the same type. There was a mix of moose, bear, and snowflakes. I grabbed a few in different sizes recently, and might up them to the exchange if there's interest and if I find the time.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

williamson said:


> As a European, I would call it an elk (so I understand why you did); but I was rebuked by a Canadian pupil for saying that an elk and a moose are the same animal; apparently, in Canada, they aren't!


Nor in the US, but both are delicious.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> Some nice stuff from Gant:
> 
> At tad expensive at SEK 1600, but then our VAT is 25%


I would buy that in a heartbeat if it wasn't over $200, based on current exchange rates (not including VAT).


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> I've always wanted a version of that reindeer sweater. PRL makes a .


I have three -- gray, red and blue. In 2002, Abercrombie & Fitch had some great 100% heavyweight wool sweaters virtually identical to this. I picked them up on clearance for $20.


----------

